# My new Argon 18 E-112



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Just finished building it up last week, took it out this weekend at the Ontario provincial TT championships. It helped me turn in a 58:31 for my first 40 km TT! Love how it rides, very smooth, incredible power transfer, and pretty good handling compared to other TT bikes I've tried. It is absolutely filthy right now (race was during/after a lot of rain) so once it's clean I'll snap some more pictures...

Also I'll be swapping out stems to a -17° one, the front end needs more lowness to it


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

hawt! There's a local shop here that carries Argon 18, and every time is see one I start thinking about what I could sell to get one.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## SeanPcx (Jul 15, 2011)

Any chance you can post a pic of the chainstay/seat stay clearance to the wheel. I am debating the frame and want to run a wheel cover but not sure if it will fit. Are the stays oddly shaped? Like really narrow and then flare out?


----------

